# new car club



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

lowrollaz m.c.c.


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

where u at ?


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

show some pics


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Model car club??????


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

u starting any chapters in other states and citys?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You know Drastic Plastics is looking for new members as well...link is down below in my sig.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i need to get into a REAL model club :happysad:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 14 2007, 02:55 PM~6984883
> * i need to get into a REAL model club :happysad:
> *


Drastic Plastics M.C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

M.C.B.A MODEL CLUB


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2007, 04:05 PM~6985301
> *M.C.B.A MODEL CLUB
> *


That club is invite only.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2007, 03:05 PM~6985301
> *M.C.B.A MODEL CLUB
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 14 2007, 02:07 PM~6985312
> *That club is invite only.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

ill join :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

can u live in a another city and the club is in another city cuz i was never told the rules about being in a modle car club


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 14 2007, 02:07 PM~6985312
> *That club is invite only.
> *


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Jan 14 2007, 07:31 PM~6986672
> *can u live in a another city and the club is in another city cuz  i was never told the rules about being in a modle car club
> *


yeah cause i'll join if u can


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

if ur allowed to be in another state ill join


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FUTURERIDER™_@Jan 14 2007, 06:31 PM~6986672
> *can u live in a another city and the club is in another city cuz  i was never told the rules about being in a modle car club
> *


yes it is national.i am in columbia,MO


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 14 2007, 01:55 PM~6984883
> * i need to get into a REAL model club :happysad:
> *


yea this will be real.i am thinking of getting plaqes made so we can put them in the cars


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

im in on the car club


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

me to and yes you can be in diffirent states


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

Then im in, reppin in NY


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

u also have to have under 500 posts and be considered a noobie to join


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

OH MY GOD!!! I CANT JOIN!!! I have too many posts but i'm still a newb! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 14 2007, 10:59 PM~6988886
> *OH MY GOD!!! I CANT JOIN!!! I have too many posts but i'm still a newb!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


well, ull have to talk to the head honcho, they might consider you...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Maybe as a part-time member til i'm not a newb no more. Then they can kick me out? lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 14 2007, 11:01 PM~6988911
> *Maybe as a part-time member til i'm not a newb no more. Then they can kick me out? lol
> *


club pres of ur chapter maybe :dunno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol well thanks for the idea but imma stay with drastic plastic :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Id like to be in a club...


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm reppin austin,texas :thumbsup:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™ (Mar 15, 2006)

i live in toronto canada


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

AHHHMEN I WAS GOING TO REP NAPTOWN BUT IM A NUBY


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Jan 15 2007, 05:17 AM~6990345
> *AHHHMEN I WAS GOING TO REP NAPTOWN BUT IM A NUBY
> *


u don't got to not be a newbe to join i would talk to the 1 who stated this and find out cause i did last night on lil and i'm in i don't think it matters


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

:0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 14 2007, 02:05 PM~6985301
> *M.C.B.A MODEL CLUB
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 14 2007, 06:43 PM~6987380
> *yea this will be real.i am thinking of getting plaqes made so we can put them in the cars
> *



hope u have a few benjii's


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 14 2007, 06:43 PM~6987380
> *yea this will be real.i am thinking of getting plaqes made so we can put them in the cars
> *


is he in the right forum


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 14 2007, 09:47 PM~6988800
> *u also have to have under 500 posts and be considered a noobie to join
> *


since when do you make tha rules of my club?i make tha rules


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2007, 02:00 PM~6993174
> *is he in the right forum
> *


and yes im talkin bout photoetched


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 15 2007, 03:44 PM~6993613
> *since when do you make tha rules of my club?i make tha rules
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 15 2007, 01:46 PM~6993634
> *and yes im talkin bout photoetched
> *



like i said its really expensive and u have to buy like about 1,000 or 2,000 plaques at once i talked to the place that makes the hoppin hydro plaques along time ago cause i wanted some little desirableones plaques lol


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 04:41 PM~6994143
> *like i said its really expensive and u have to buy like about 1,000 or 2,000 plaques at once i talked to the place that makes the hoppin hydro plaques along time ago cause i wanted some little desirableones plaques lol
> *


mcba member now


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 15 2007, 05:48 PM~6995957
> *mcba member now
> *


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 15 2007, 05:48 PM~6995957
> *mcba member now
> *


welcomr aboard homie


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

so, is this goin down?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 15 2007, 05:41 PM~6994143
> *like i said its really expensive and u have to buy like about 1,000 or 2,000 plaques at once i talked to the place that makes the hoppin hydro plaques along time ago cause i wanted some little desirableones plaques lol
> *


Who etches for hoppin hydros?

and there are a few people out there that will do smaller jobs..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 15 2007, 07:30 PM~6996847
> *Who etches for hoppin hydros?
> 
> and there are a few people out there that will do smaller jobs..
> *


this was back a few years ago but i contacted hoppin hydros from there website e-mail and they gave me the run down im not exactly sure who it was


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

ill be down, im tryin to post up a topic right now with a cple of my builds.. check em out and let me know..its called 

some of my models
and a project


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm in bro, seems to be where the parties at.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

heres some of mine i still got some more

































































under construction still


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

im in uffin:


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

im in uffin:


----------



## dyme_sak_hustla (May 17, 2005)

ill throw these out there, if you think im "worthy" enough, lemme know an ill join.




and the interiors are jus as clean as everything else


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

i dont have any built models, all are in progress. let me know ill join


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

u sold any rims yet i can't find the pg they are on


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 16 2007, 11:02 AM~7001263
> *u sold any rims yet i can't find the pg they are on
> *


me?


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

yeah i still have most of em


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

we got a some tight cars in this club post up some more cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

HEY ATX TAKE ROLL CALL TO SEE WHOS IN UR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

thats 88mcls job


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Whats this club called? and how can i join?


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Jan 16 2007, 05:28 PM~7004883
> *Whats this club called? and how can i join?
> *


its called lowrollerz and talk to 88mcls or just do it like me and say I'M IN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS MY OWN WORDS ! IN NO WAY DOES  M.C.B.A. MEMBER ! 



I THINK ITS COOL THAT WE ARE ALL BUILDING ! 

But how can you have a club for model cars when you are unable to show your builds ! All most everyone that wants to join in this are the same kids, Guys, that never post up any pics of built models ,or progress pics ! You guys some times post up some fuzz so called kit ! 

And then a few member say I JUST BOUGHT THIS KIT WHAT SHOULD I DO ? 


Now thats just stupid !A club should be based on BUILDERS ! Not how many #s you have in your club ! You must be able to carry a the club name by what you build ! If you look at M.C.B.A. , Drastic Plastic , and Custom Builders are clubs have named builders , Magazine cars and long time builders ! 


Just cause you want to be part of a club doesnt mean you should just start a club so you can be apart of one ! 

YOUR A LIL MEMBER ! Thats a good starting point to be in a NAMED CLUB ! Take your time and learn the hobby , get better by building more and more ! And then when you guys get to a level in your hobby that well stop others and ask ! HOW DID YOU DO THAT ! Then you know your ready to be apart of a club where you would be proud to dispaly your kits with ! 


Take a minute and Look at some of the LIL MEMBERS that have recently became a M.C.B.A. member ! 

These BUILDERS have shown a great skill in building and 1 very noticible member that was just invited is Zack a.k.a. Zfelix ! Look at how much this young man has learned ! From the time he started posting to the last pic he posted today ! 

Ture he is not a PROBUILDER , a CONTEST WINNER , or a MAGAZINE COVER builder but he has shown a great love for th e hobby that he is in ! And He proved to M.C.B.A., Custom Builders , Drastic Plastic that he was a willing builder , ready to learn and always tring to better himself in the hobby !


So what i am tring to say ! DONT START A CLUB THAT IS JUST GOING TO LAST TILL NEXT MONTH ! 


You all are already members of LIL! 



SO ! Handle all you B/S comments with ME ! No other Member from any other model club has taken part on what i said so they should be left alone !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 06:56 PM~7006052
> *THIS  IS  MY  OWN  WORDS !    IN  NO WAY  DOES   M.C.B.A. MEMBER !
> I THINK ITS  COOL  THAT  WE  ARE  ALL  BUILDING !
> 
> ...




The man has made a very very valid point.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 05:56 PM~7006052
> *THIS  IS  MY  OWN  WORDS !    IN  NO WAY  DOES   M.C.B.A. MEMBER !
> I THINK ITS  COOL  THAT  WE  ARE  ALL  BUILDING !
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

whats the pic for the club


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

minidreams is right


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Ya know not to sound like i am kissin ass or anything but all the shit mini said was what i was thinkin too...much like alot of other people on here I am sure. I just did'nt wanna say anything...I mean I see where ya guys are coming from wanting to be in a club, I want to be in one myself...thats why I try and post on as many boards as I can...LIL, Scale Auto..Drastic Plastic...But what is the point in starting a club when only a handfull of "members" build? Again its cool to be a member of a club, but personally I think its that much better when the club is one in which you can take pride in...just my 2 cents


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 17 2007, 03:25 PM~7014661
> *Ya know not to sound like i am kissin ass or anything but all the shit mini said was what i was thinkin too...much like alot of other people on here I am sure.  I just did'nt wanna say anything...I mean I see where ya guys are coming from wanting to be in a club, I want to be in one myself...thats why I try and post on as many boards as I can...LIL, Scale Auto..Drastic Plastic...But what is the point in starting a club when only a handfull of "members" build? Again its cool to be a member of a club, but personally I think its that much better when the club is one in which you can take pride in...just my 2 cents
> *


good point


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

IF ANYONE WANTS TO JOIN A MODEL CAR CLUB.....THIS IS 4 YEARS STRONG...I HELPED START THIS CLUB ON YAHOO ORIGINALLY!....HERES A LINK FEL FREE TO LOOK AROUND.... http://www.thedpmcc.com/


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ahhh.ok.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 17 2007, 04:06 PM~7015087
> *IF ANYONE WANTS TO JOIN A MODEL CAR CLUB.....THIS IS 4 YEARS STRONG...I HELPED START THIS CLUB ON YAHOO ORIGINALLY!....HERES A LINK FEL FREE TO LOOK AROUND....http://www.thedpmcc.com/
> *


link dont work :dunno: :uh:


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

yes it does work


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

left click it and scroll over while left clicking then paste on internet site bar


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

http://www.thedpmcc.com/


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOK AT WHAT YOUR GUYS LEADER PMed ME ! 



> *whats wrong with you?tryin to put me down n all that.i started this club cuz i wanted to be able to show my work to people who care,unlike you.you directed all that towards me.back off*




WHAT A LOSER ! 



Never once did i say anything directed to Him or any person by there name ! I said what i said so you guys would be into tring to better your skills than just to jump in a club that amounts to no builders , and a club where you would be held back cause ther would be no one to turn to in a time of need ! 

LOL!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

linky no worky dave---i wanna seee


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 03:41 PM~7023124
> *LOOK  AT  WHAT  YOUR  GUYS  LEADER  PMed ME !
> WHAT  A  LOSER !
> Never  once  did  i  say  anything  directed to  Him  or  any  person  by  there  name !  I  said  what  i said  so  you  guys  would  be  into  tring  to  better  your  skills  than  just  to  jump  in  a  club  that  amounts  to  no  builders ,  and  a  club  where  you  would  be  held  back  cause  ther  would  be  no  one  to  turn  to  in  a  time  of  need !
> ...



LOL YOU POSTED IT! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 18 2007, 04:43 PM~7023144
> *linky no worky dave---i wanna seee
> *


I had had opening up all my PMs so i had to change it up !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 18 2007, 04:44 PM~7023154
> *LOL YOU POSTED IT! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Well He thought i was an asshole before I just didnt want to disappoint him ! :twak:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 03:50 PM~7023216
> *Well  He  thought  i  was  an  asshole  before  I  just  didnt  want  to  disappoint him !  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 02:50 PM~7023216
> *Well  He  thought  i  was  an  asshole  before  I  just  didnt  want  to  disappoint him !  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

its hilarious how it panned out, you called it----every member has like 200 post and no builds, and I doubt that will the build part of it will change, im sure they will have 40000000 post by the end of the month though


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 02:50 PM~7023216
> *Well  He  thought  i  was  an  asshole  before  I  just  didnt  want  to  disappoint him !  :twak:
> *



I got your back MINI :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 03:50 PM~7023216
> *Well  He  thought  i  was  an  asshole  before  I  just  didnt  want  to  disappoint him !  :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Homie got all butt hurt over that shit! Ya know I only think i've seen a few of them show there builds...But damn, ain't no need to get all worked out, no names where said!


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

heres some of mine


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

IF HOMEBOY WANTS TO BE IN A CLUB LET HIM BUT HE SHOULD THINK ABOUT IT 
GOOD BECAUSE ITS A BIG RESPONSEBILITY NOBODY IS PUTING HIM DOWN 
PEOPLE ARE JUST SAYING IN ORDER TO BE IN A CLUB U MUST BUILD A MODEL NOT JUST POST IT. THAT WAY PEOPLE WONT THINK URE A JOKE N TAKE U N URE
CLUB SERIOUSLY CAUSE ANYBODY COULD START A CLUB BUT IT TAKES DEDICATION SOME OF THESE GUYS HAVE BEEN BUILDING 4 YRS. THATS WHY ALL OF US HAVE RESPECT FOR THEM FOR WHAT THEY CAN DO SO THINK ABOUT WHAT U SAY ABOUT PEOPLE HOLD U BACK OR ANYBODY ELSE 
OR UR CLUB JUST SHOW US IN LIL WHAT U AND UR CLUB CAN DO. THE MORE U 
BUILD THE BETTER UR SKILLS GET JUST THINK ABOUT IT 

PEACE :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

i got some 



















:biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Im a start up M.C.B.A.C ( Model Car Builders Association of Canada) :biggrin: Jokes Jokes


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 18 2007, 11:36 PM~7026654
> *Im a start up M.C.B.A.C ( Model Car Builders Association of Canada)  :biggrin: Jokes jokes
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 18 2007, 11:36 PM~7026654
> *Im a start up M.C.B.A.C ( Model Car Builders Association of Canada)  :biggrin: Jokes Jokes
> *


 :biggrin: LOL! Your a fool Tjay !


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 02:41 PM~7023124
> *LOOK  AT  WHAT  YOUR  GUYS  LEADER  PMed ME !
> WHAT  A  LOSER !
> Never  once  did  i  say  anything  directed to  Him  or  any  person  by  there  name !  I  said  what  i said  so  you  guys  would  be  into  tring  to  better  your  skills  than  just  to  jump  in  a  club  that  amounts  to  no  builders ,  and  a  club  where  you  would  be  held  back  cause  ther  would  be  no  one  to  turn  to  in  a  time  of  need !
> ...


X2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 18 2007, 11:05 PM~7026910
> *:biggrin: LOL!  Your  a  fool  Tjay !
> *


:biggrin: How about Ministilldreamin Inc.??? :dunno: :tongue:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 18 2007, 09:36 PM~7026654
> *Im a start up M.C.B.A.C ( Model Car Builders Association of Canada)  :biggrin: Jokes Jokes
> *



i am in....lol

let use the same logo too...

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 19 2007, 07:17 AM~7028720
> *:biggrin: How about Ministilldreamin Inc.??? :dunno:  :tongue:
> *


DOg I have to get that right now ! cause you know i am always dreaming of future projects ! LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

New :biggrin: Page


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 19 2007, 04:47 PM~7034155
> *New :biggrin: Page
> *




unfortunately! im surprised this topic made it past the first page!!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

no shiat


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yall wanna talk bout nothin than go to the randon shit thread.


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 19 2007, 06:08 PM~7034327
> *yall wanna talk bout nothin than go to the randon shit thread.
> *


x2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

whos talking bout nothin????? we talking bout this thread and other car clubs :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yea i want to know who wants to join my club, not others. yes, you are talkin about this thread as in"criticizing"it.i just wantto know who is in or not.if your not, dont post it.if u are,then post it.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:tears: You hurt my feeler


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

your feeler is that kinda like a finger i thought you was human :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

los siente


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 19 2007, 06:25 PM~7034470
> *yea i want to know who wants to join my club, not others. yes, you are talkin about this thread as in"criticizing"it.i just wantto know who is in or not.if your not, dont post it.if u are,then post it.
> *


IS IT FOR REAL?????


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yes it is a real model car club.


----------



## sincitycutty (Aug 5, 2005)

ill join homie


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HOW I GET IN???


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Sign here >>> ...........................................................


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

HERE x_________________________


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 19 2007, 07:58 PM~7035027
> *yes it is a real model car club.
> *


WHERE DO I SIGN UP???


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

good luck with your club man. gotta start somewhere.
we all did.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 19 2007, 08:14 PM~7035146
> *good luck with your club man. gotta start somewhere.
> we all did.
> *


Truth I may talk shit but thats whats real ^^^^^^^^  :thumbsup:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey yo 88....not trying to talk shit or nada but if it was ME putting together a club I would make some sort of requirments to become a member of the club. Or like a "probationary" or trying out time...say like each potiental member must prove himeself as a "builder". That way you have a club of some quality members, this would prove your club as a good club and not some joke. Just a lil advice homie take it for what its worth.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

EVERYBODY LISTEN.IN ORDER TO GET IN THIS CAR CLUBYOU MUST:JUST POST YOUR LIL NAME BEFORE MAR.1ST.THEN I WILL MAKE A LIST OF WHO IS IN OR NOT


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and be a good member and never start a fight and build 1 car of choice but it has to be lowrider


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lol but you said car of choice? can't they build monster trucks if they want? :roflmao:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

can it have 20' daytons but c like sometimes i might want to build a car on 22's would i still be able to get in the club


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 19 2007, 08:03 PM~7035509
> *can it have 20' daytons but c like sometimes i might want to build a car on 22's would i still be able to get in the club
> *


yes any rim size.im throwin maybe some 23son the bitch if they can fit other wise, 14s is what i be workin wit. btw, thanks for havin my back man.i preciate that


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:cheesy: good luck on your new club. remember quality not quantity


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thank you


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wuts that for?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 19 2007, 08:38 PM~7035778
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *




the past 15 posts on this topic----


yall are butthurt bec people see no point in creating a club that ANYONE can join, with no pics, no builds, no nothing to show----your going for volume of members-------basically you cant just outta nowhere start a club of non building members, and not expect to hear negative feedback-----its a FORUM, thats what you do leave feedback on topics------so either accept that and get over it, or dont start a club.......do ur thing regardless, but negative feedback will come and go


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 19 2007, 10:58 PM~7035970
> *the past 15 posts on this topic----
> yall are butthurt bec people see no point in creating a club that ANYONE can join, with no pics, no builds, no nothing to show----your going for volume of members-------basically you cant just outta nowhere start a club of non building members, and not expect to hear negative feedback-----its a FORUM, thats what you do leave feedback on topics------so either accept that and get over it, or dont start a club.......do ur thing regardless, but negative feedback will come and go
> *


x2


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

x3


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cool.im gonna check their previous builds....that will help determine in or out.mitch,u wanna join


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

LOL! mitch, you should join!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 19 2007, 09:06 PM~7036015
> *cool.im gonna check their previous builds....that will help determine in or out.mitch,u wanna join
> *



Thanks but no thanks bro----no offense, but its not the right club for me  Ill keep building and bettering myself for now!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

y is that funny to u?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 19 2007, 09:23 PM~7036117
> *y is that funny to u?
> *




its not funny, i was being real with you-----I said thank you, but I will have to pass-----I plan to be in a club at some point, but lowrollerz isnt the club for me  I wasnt being rude bro


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

never mind i dont want in...i nevered got a response....thanks though


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o not u i mean scooby doo


----------



## caddionly (Sep 11, 2005)

> good luck with your club man. gotta start somewhere.
> we all did.
> x2.......good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thanx for tha support.it is hlpin wit ideas 4 tha future


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

mitch is in club solow mcc  :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cool


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 19 2007, 10:56 PM~7036406
> *cool
> *


very, he even represents to the fullest


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

cool


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 19 2007, 09:57 PM~7036415
> *very, he even represents to the fullest
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

haha your retarted, I dont think anyone got it lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 19 2007, 11:02 PM~7036456
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> haha your retarted, I dont think anyone got it lol
> *


i dont think so either, i knew ud catch it :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 19 2007, 10:04 PM~7036485
> *i dont think so either, i knew ud catch it :roflmao:
> *




club solow lmao


im sooo roneryyyyy, im mr.ronellryyyyy, nobody loves meeeee ha.


get that?


(team america world police, the asian lol)


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 19 2007, 09:16 PM~7035613
> *yes any rim size.im throwin maybe some 23son the bitch if they can fit other wise, 14s is what i be workin wit. btw, thanks for havin my back man.i preciate that
> *


yeah fo sho u got my back i got urs and any 1's thats in our club thats what were there for right :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 19 2007, 11:07 PM~7036521
> *yeah fo sho u got my back i got urs and any 1's thats in our club thats what were there for right :thumbsup:
> *


so ur sayin ur gonna be in the club so others got each others backs when ya guys get picked on, aww how sweet uffin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 19 2007, 10:09 PM~7036535
> *so ur sayin ur gonna be in the club so others got each others backs when ya guys get picked on, aww how sweet  uffin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 19 2007, 11:11 PM~7036561
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmfao at solow mcc!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 19 2007, 09:09 PM~7036535
> *so ur sayin ur gonna be in the club so others got each others backs when ya guys get picked on, aww how sweet  uffin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 19 2007, 11:12 PM~7036586
> *lmfao at solow mcc!
> *


u been sittin in here awhile... u sat there lookin and thinkin "solow mcc"  ahhhhhhh solo, i got it :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao! my computer keeps loggin me off..dont ever add me on yahoo it signs me off and on all day long!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 19 2007, 11:15 PM~7036620
> *lmao! my computer keeps loggin me off..dont ever add me on yahoo it signs me off and on all day long!
> *


whats ur sn, ill add ya real quick :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

:0  :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

pretty, you do that in ms paint, damn man ur seriously down with this club :thumbsup:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

YEAH I DID IT WITH THE MS PAINT


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That's real creative...is that a black background? Damn dude. nice!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks its a black background w/ a wired color blue montotype cursove


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Jan 20 2007, 12:38 AM~7036843-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

hey atx, how old r ya bro :dunno:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmfao! no but seriously you guys should get iced to join your crew, i heard he can trace..i mean draw real good in paint!


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

13 going to 14 in june


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 20 2007, 12:18 AM~7037143
> *13 going to 14 in june
> *


ahh... thats cool... you enjoyin the hobby? i thought u were a lil older, i aint gonna pick on someone so young... man u may think a club is cool and all, but ur young, go by urself and better ur skills and work ur way into a club, not a club that u say ill join than ur in... cuz really ur not gettin any benefits from the club, certain clubs u will, like the ones thats been around longer.. just wait, and better ur skills and build ur way into one......


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah but c i don't take nothing yall say seriusly i mean so what if yall realy don't like some of the styles of my models its what makes me happy and say look what i did and yeah i would like that to earn my spot in a club but for right now i'm gonna stick with lowrollaz and yeah i like building models my mom don't no but since i gotta pay for my lunch at school i get my freind to get me lunch (he gets it for free) and i keep my 10 every week


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 20 2007, 12:18 AM~7037143
> *13 going to 14 in june
> *


Damn, i thought you were older as well. Keep going with the models bro, you have some nice cars already. You are a better builder then i was at that age. As far as this club goes, think a little more about joining it. If it's the one club you really want to be in, then go for it. Otherwise wait for the one you want. You can learn the same stuff on here, weather your in a club or not.

Do you have photoshop? You can do some crazy art with that if that's something you'd like to get into...if not i'm sure someone on here can hook you up with it. It will give you more options then paint will.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 20 2007, 12:27 AM~7037208
> *yeah but c i don't take nothing yall say seriusly i mean so what if yall realy don't like some of the styles of my models its what makes me happy and say look what i did and yeah i would like that to earn my spot in a club but for right now i'm gonna stick with lowrollaz and yeah i like building models my mom don't no but since i gotta pay for my lunch at school i get my freind to get me lunch (he gets it for free) and i keep my 10 every week
> *


ur model prefrence is all on u, people say shit to give ya a hard time, ignore that, im just talkin about the club shit... build ur way into one.. not a who wants to join im in club, thats not a club, thats like a lil kid way of sayin, circle yes or no, right, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 20 2007, 12:30 AM~7037224
> *Damn, i thought you were older as well. Keep going with the models bro, you have some nice cars already. You are a better builder then i was at that age. As far as this club goes, think a little more about joining it. If it's the one club you really want to be in, then go for it. Otherwise wait for the one you want. You can learn the same stuff on here, weather your in a club or not.
> 
> Do you have photoshop? You can do some crazy art with that if that's something you'd like to get into...if not i'm sure someone on here can hook you up with it. It will give you more options then paint will.
> *


damn than hook me up with photoshop


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah i feel ya i no what ur talking about i'm gonna think aobut it somemore to night and c whats up later


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

no no photoshop


----------



## LiL ShAwNiQuA (Mar 15, 2006)

can i join???
i've been having trouble with my digi, but my dad's gonna buy me a new one for my birthday(turning the big 15) on feb.14.
I've already built 3 models. a chrysler 300c , a 4dr tahoe, and a 63 impala


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOT BEING A DICK ! but Is this turning in to the PRETEEN , to 15 yr old age limit club ? Seem to be that thats the circle of the age group that wants in ! 


I Started building when i 5 ! I am well into building now in the last 27 yrs ! I have seen youngster try to start this hobby but to many end up pushing it off and doing other stuff ! If seems that the younger you started it the long it last ! LOL! Kinda of like Playing with you self ! LOL!


----------



## LiL ShAwNiQuA (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2007, 12:25 AM~7037883
> *NOT  BEING  A  DICK  !  but  Is  this turning  in  to  the  PRETEEN , to  15 yr  old  age  limit  club  ?  Seem to  be  that  thats  the  circle  of  the  age  group  that  wants  in !
> I  Started  building  when  i  5 !  I  am  well  into  building  now  in the  last  27 yrs !  I  have  seen  youngster  try  to  start  this  hobby  but  to  many  end  up  pushing  it  off  and  doing  other  stuff !  If  seems  that  the  younger  you  started  it  the  long  it  last !  LOL!    Kinda  of  like  Playing  with  you  self  !  LOL!
> *


just because your old and build better don't mean shit. we're trying to come up and make a name for ourselves. i've watched my dad build models for as long as I can remember.age is nuthin' but a number


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Jan 20 2007, 01:45 AM~7037954
> *just because your old and build better don't mean shit. we're trying to come up and make a name for ourselves. i've watched my dad build models for as long as I can remember.age is nuthin' but a number
> *


make sure that joining this club is what you want to do


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Jan 20 2007, 03:45 AM~7037954
> *just because your old and build better don't mean shit. we're trying to come up and make a name for ourselves. i've watched my dad build models for as long as I can remember.age is nuthin' but a number
> *



What was your hobby before models ?


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

:biggrin: t t t


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2007, 01:25 AM~7037883
> *NOT  BEING  A  DICK  !  but  Is  this turning  in  to  the  PRETEEN , to  15 yr  old  age  limit  club  ?  Seem to  be  that  thats  the  circle  of  the  age  group  that  wants  in !
> I  Started  building  when  i  5 !  I  am  well  into  building  now  in the  last  27 yrs !  I  have  seen  youngster  try  to  start  this  hobby  but  to  many  end  up  pushing  it  off  and  doing  other  stuff !  If  seems  that  the  younger  you  started  it  the  long  it  last !  LOL!    Kinda  of  like  Playing  with  you  self  !  LOL!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 16 2007, 11:33 AM~7000954
> *heres some of mine i still got some more
> look and see if u can see a 20' sign
> 
> ...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i am 11 on 12 in march


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 20 2007, 01:21 PM~7039508
> *i am 11 on 12 in march
> *


damn dude i thought u were older


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thot u was older.nothins changinlike dude said,and pretty ricky said"age aint nothin but a number


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 20 2007, 12:21 PM~7039508
> *i am 11 on 12 in march
> *



Dam mna your young. still got alot to learn. HOW long you been doing this. I ve doing this shit since I was 7.


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 20 2007, 01:36 PM~7039622
> *Dam mna your young. still got alot to learn. HOW long you been doing this. I ve doing this shit since I was 7.
> *


no not realy if he pays close attionon how ppl cut and stuff and not be scared to mess up a model or two like i did learnin then he can be as good as any1 on lil b/c thats how i steped up my game


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 20 2007, 12:30 PM~7039582
> *damn dude i thought u were older
> *



Yea me2, i'm out. No offence but i was hoping this would be more professional.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i pm you atx


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah i pmed u back


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i hit u back


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah i got it damn i'm acting a fool w/ that lac i got a bigass flatscreen t.v. fallin from the top of the trunk


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Revolution909_@Jan 20 2007, 11:42 AM~7039646
> *Yea me2, i'm out. No offence but i was hoping this would be more professional.
> *



:roflmao: what u think mini was just tryin to be a dick or sumthin


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn----this is like watching a "mini short bus" full of model car builders, you guys wouldnt get so much negative feedback if you wouldnt act like 4 year olds.

88mc - i pm you atx
atx- yeah i pmd you back
88- got it, i just pmd you back again
atx- got it, sent another back
88mc- got it, sent another

wtf- its called a private message so it stays in private message, you might as just well have said what you needed in your pm on here lol.

And your right age isnt anything but a number, but being 11-14 years old, you havent had the experience needed with building to be as good as mini-----he made that point because he was stating that he has been BUILDING for years, not just looking at the internet at everyone else builds, slapping some paint on a car and calling it amazing-----hes been actually putting thought and hours into his builds ofr years-------your right, anyone can get to that level----and age isnt anything but a number, but you cant be 11-14 years old, and have 10 years of experience unless you WERE BUILDING IN THE WOMB. so maybe 10 years from now youll amount to that if you keep working, but dont make it sound like your gonna be as good as mini this year being 12 years old.....compare minis orange monte in the buildoff, to the pics you guys have posted up of your builds----number one he made door jams, all the cuts are clean, the hinges are clean, the engine is detailed and realistic, so much detail on the paint, interior is all custom made, its a really clean pro ride, he took his time on making it precise------thats what your lacking, patience.

look at zack, he is young, but doesnt waste his time starting a club of newbs and surfing the internet all day, he builds shit and thats why hes good like that


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i aint say i was tryin to be like mini.i got a 64. u wanna step to me for a little challenge


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 20 2007, 07:21 PM~7041404
> *i aint say i was tryin to be like mini.i got a 64. u wanna step to me for a little challenge
> *


 :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 20 2007, 07:22 PM~7041409
> *:0
> *


 hno: A little Challenge  :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

just a little


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:burn: It's Getting Hot In Here! :burn:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 20 2007, 05:21 PM~7041404
> *i aint say i was tryin to be like mini.i got a 64. u wanna step to me for a little challenge
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

thats funny.actually halarious,isnt it?


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

who u challenging


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

mitchopalooza


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls+Jan 20 2007, 08:21 PM~7041404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 20 2007, 06:21 PM~7041404
> *i aint say i was tryin to be like mini.i got a 64. u wanna step to me for a little challenge
> *


have you seen any of mitch's work!?! look back at a few of his builds! compared to your work, no disrespect, but he'll kick your ass! :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 20 2007, 07:27 PM~7041423
> *:burn: It's Getting Hot In Here! :burn:
> *


so hot so take off all ur clothes


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

gee thanx


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 20 2007, 06:45 PM~7041494
> *gee thanx
> *


i meant linc


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

your welcome! :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

damn post some of each others best work


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 20 2007, 06:50 PM~7041512
> *damn post some of each others best work
> *


they already have! use they search and find it! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 18 2007, 04:28 PM~7024415
> *IF HOMEBOY WANTS TO BE IN A CLUB LET HIM BUT HE SHOULD THINK ABOUT IT
> GOOD BECAUSE ITS A BIG RESPONSEBILITY  NOBODY IS PUTING HIM DOWN
> PEOPLE ARE JUST SAYING IN ORDER TO BE IN A CLUB U MUST BUILD A MODEL NOT JUST  POST IT. THAT WAY PEOPLE WONT THINK URE A JOKE N TAKE U N URE
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 20 2007, 07:45 PM~7041492
> *so hot  so take off all ur clothes
> *


 :ugh: Um no thanks nukka I don't swing like that


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 20 2007, 09:03 PM~7041573
> * :ugh: Um no thanks nukka I don't swing like that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 20 2007, 08:03 PM~7041573
> * :ugh: Um no thanks nukka I don't swing like that
> *


naw fool me neighter its that song by nelly


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 20 2007, 08:05 PM~7041585
> *naw fool me neighter its that song by nelly
> *


No shit!!!!!! :0 Im fucking with you hence the wink


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 20 2007, 06:21 PM~7041404
> *i aint say i was tryin to be like mini.i got a 64. u wanna step to me for a little challenge
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

All honesty here..mitch can smoke your model building and he wont even have to get past mock-up. He'll still win.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Jan 20 2007, 06:21 PM~7041404
> *i aint say i was tryin to be like mini.i got a 64. u wanna step to me for a little challenge
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

1st----thanks linc, model tech, burb, mcba guys for your comments on my building, means a lot.

2nd-----88mcls, if you havent noticed, I build 1/10 rock crawlers, planes etc as well----and currently have 2 projects underway for customers requiring the majority of my time, along with 3 more projects in line directly after them for mr.biggs and 1ofakind----I dont like rushing through my builds like you guys do, especially for a buildoff with someone like your self-------but to be fair, if thats what you want bro I say lets do it-------ill blow through one and sell it off afterwards considering i wont be happy with it because I wont really try hard  just lemme know bro, if you want to thats straight im game-----if you dont, ill continue to finish my projects to make a lil cash------balls in your court


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 20 2007, 10:05 PM~7042185
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 1st----thanks linc, model tech, burb, mcba guys for your comments on my building, means a lot.
> ...


 :0 Damn! Challenge laid out like that! Looks like we gonna have our 2nd one on one build off of the year!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Jan 20 2007, 09:13 PM~7042222
> *:0 Damn! Challenge laid out like that! Looks like we gonna have our 2nd one on one build off of the year!
> *




if thats what he wants, ill give it to him :biggrin: 

what you thinking, chevy any year anything goes, no requirements to win, just whichever one all the guys thanks has more effort and skill? 1 month lol? 

like i said i dont like rushing through builds, but if you want---lets do the damn thing


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

what about any yr from 60-70 impala if yall want to do that just asking


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Jan 20 2007, 10:03 PM~7042494
> *what about any yr from 60-70 impala if yall want to do that just asking
> *




thats fine with me----its up to mcls if hes even in-----is it his bedtime ?


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 21 2007, 12:08 AM~7042571
> *thats fine with me----its up to mcls if hes even in-----is it his bedtime ?
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 20 2007, 09:08 PM~7042571
> *thats fine with me----its up to mcls if hes even in-----is it his bedtime ?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

mcls---if you decide you wanna do the buildoff, just lemme know-----let me create the topic for it

if not---still lemme know either way so i can continue on my projects


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 mitch will even sell ya the model after the build off :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 21 2007, 12:26 AM~7042662
> *:0 mitch will even sell ya the model after the build off :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

we all know mitch sells his models half way through so i figured he prolly sells em when done, lol


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 20 2007, 10:26 PM~7042662
> *:0 mitch will even sell ya the model after the build off :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats right my friend! didi knows how I roll lol. I wont be happy with the turnout, because I wont be taking my time one it, so it will def be sold  (whether I win or lose )


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 20 2007, 09:30 PM~7042684
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats right my friend! didi knows how I roll lol.  I wont be happy with the turnout, because I wont be taking my time one it, so it will def be sold  (whether I win or lose )
> *



what if nobody wants to buy it :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 20 2007, 11:30 PM~7042684
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: thats right my friend! didi knows how I roll lol.  I wont be happy with the turnout, because I wont be taking my time one it, so it will def be sold  (whether I win or win )
> *


:thumbsup:, soundin confident


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey i said win, or LOSE lol---im a newb, not confident yet  I wont sell this one if we do this, I am trying to finish the cameo so I can have it sprayed, ill make a post for that this week sometime with the progress-----I would rather finish that one first, but if i have to, ill finish and impy and put er on display


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

You should build for pinks! Winner takes the other's car... Sounds like a nice prize. :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Jan 20 2007, 10:52 PM~7043114
> *You should build for pinks! Winner takes the other's car... Sounds like a nice prize.  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



thats what i think should happen in all 1 on 1 buildoffs!! just like that show on MTv with the tuners


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

how many u think is gonna actually send there cars to the other person


----------



## LiL ShAwNiQuA (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2007, 12:54 AM~7037985
> *What  was  your  hobby  before  models ?
> *


collecting hot wheels and barbies. who fuckin' cares. the point is I wanna join the club cause I think I might be in love with atxballin. he sounds so ruff and tuff on the internet :tongue: :tongue: :happysad:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Jan 21 2007, 12:29 AM~7043274
> *collecting hot wheels and barbies. who fuckin' cares. the point is I wanna join the club cause I think I might be in love with atxballin. he sounds so ruff and tuff on the internet :tongue:  :tongue:  :happysad:
> *


 :0 someone has a crush on someone :0


----------



## LiL ShAwNiQuA (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 20 2007, 11:31 PM~7043281
> *:0 someone has a crush on someone :0
> *


fuck off you old ass pervert


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Jan 21 2007, 01:29 AM~7043274
> *collecting hot wheels and barbies. who fuckin' cares. the point is I wanna join the club cause I think I might be in love with atxballin. he sounds so ruff and tuff on the internet :tongue:  :tongue:  :happysad:
> *


:roflmao: this isnt fuckin myspace :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 21 2007, 12:32 AM~7043288
> *:roflmao: this is fucin myspace :twak: :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no shit huh??? sorry lil shawniqua. It just sounded funny after I read it outloud to my fiancee. she thought that was cute


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 21 2007, 01:34 AM~7043300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no shit huh??? sorry lil shawniqua. It just sounded funny after I read it outloud to my fiancee. she thought that was cute
> *


the best part "ruff and tuff" :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King Of Rimz_@Jan 21 2007, 01:34 AM~7043300
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no shit huh??? sorry lil shawniqua. It just sounded funny after I read it outloud to my fiancee. she thought that was cute
> *


 :0 someone has a crush on someone :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 21 2007, 12:36 AM~7043319
> *:0  someone has a crush on someone :0
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


I don't know bro, she thinks it might be a guy. this lil shawniqua character


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

prolly some 35 yr old dude.. he's gonna try to meet up with atx and we'll see em on dateline with chris hanson :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 21 2007, 02:39 AM~7043338
> *prolly some 35 yr old dude.. he's gonna try to meet up with atx and we'll see em on dateline with chris hanson :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thats some funny shit right there!!!! "ruff & tuff" :uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 21 2007, 01:15 AM~7043512
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thats some funny shit right there!!!!  "ruff & tuff"    :uh:
> *




x2-----this shit is getting fucking retarted, "so what if if i like atx?" what the hell, this isnt "the young and the restless", "fuck you you old pervert" it also isnt GIRLS GONE WILD-----

a little advice to the little shits on here who love drama, and wasting their time chasing one anothers tails instead of building-----CANCEL YOUR LIL MEMBERSHIP or go build something because this is getting re dam diculous. Like they said , this isnt myspace, i could give a shit less who you date, want to date, who you think is a pervert, what you deal or family situations are, ages, etc........if you would get off of the computer and go build something you wouldnt get bad reps on here.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

and mcls, i never said you were trying to be like mini btw----just that you said age isnt anything but a number like you were stepping to his talent--just wanted to make it clear that because he is older than you he has had more experience making him a better builder until you get more years on ya


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this shit is gettin rediculos i say 1ofakind should put them all on time out with carl :uh:


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

THIS IS ALL FUN TO READ


----------



## LiL ShAwNiQuA (Mar 15, 2006)

you guys are all just pissed off 'cause my computer love(atx) builds a lot better looking donks than you fuckers. you guys couldn't even step to a builder of his caliber


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Jan 21 2007, 08:58 AM~7044565
> *you guys are all just pissed off 'cause my computer love(atx) builds a lot better looking donks than you fuckers. you guys couldn't even step to  a builder of his caliber
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats funny!!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Jan 21 2007, 10:58 AM~7044565
> *you guys are all just pissed off 'cause my computer love(atx) builds a lot better looking donks than you fuckers. you guys couldn't even step to  a builder of his caliber
> *


yeah i think most of the rest of us on here know how to use sand paper or smoothing sticks after we make a cut, this whole fuckin topic needs to be closed and these kids should run along to fuckin chuck e cheese and play skeeball or somethin


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 21 2007, 10:08 AM~7044615
> *yeah i think most of the rest of us on here know how to use sand paper or smoothing sticks after we make a cut, this whole fuckin topic needs to be closed and these kids should run along to fuckin chuck e cheese and play skeeball or somethin
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Jan 21 2007, 10:08 AM~7044615
> *yeah i think most of the rest of us on here know how to use sand paper or smoothing sticks after we make a cut, this whole fuckin topic needs to be closed and these kids should run along to fuckin chuck e cheese and play skeeball or somethin
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

your right jamiqua, shamika, jamima whatever yur name is----we wont step to his build in donks, BECAUSE WE DONT BUILD DONKS for the most part----your boy atx has to actually BUILD something to be called a builder-----go play with some barbies jamiqua


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Jan 21 2007, 09:58 AM~7044565
> *you guys are all just pissed off 'cause my computer love(atx) builds a lot better looking donks than you fuckers. you guys couldn't even step to  a builder of his caliber
> *




"caliber" - impressive, thats a 3 syllable word for you! KUDOS (carl jr)





POLL: to BAN or not to BAN? that is the question


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LiL ShAwNiQuA_@Jan 21 2007, 01:29 AM~7043274
> *collecting hot wheels and barbies. who fuckin' cares. the point is I wanna join the club cause I think I might be in love with atxballin. he sounds so ruff and tuff on the internet :tongue:  :tongue:  :happysad:
> *


wtf man :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 



HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO its been 24 hours and no response from mcls----where ya at bro, you wanna do this or not?


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

and there not donks those are fuckin ugly they sit high n the air do u c my cars sittin high in the air....no u don't and i also build lowriders to i just haven't had a chance to take pics


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

lol :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

LiL ShAwNiQuA is MCLS :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: this whole topic is so stoopid its funny :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

atx ur such a stud :tongue:


----------



## 20k blazed (Sep 15, 2006)

agreed, i was gonna join this little club at first, but i dont feel like listening to kids, lol :roflmao: :guns: this club


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 21 2007, 11:44 AM~7045177
> *atx ur such a stud  :tongue:
> *



lmao :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: atx I wasnt CALLING your car a donk, your WIFEY shaniquamika said that we couldnt step to your donks, and I simply stated that I dont build donks---I wasnt knocking your builds bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 21 2007, 10:46 AM~7045190
> *lmao :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  atx I wasnt CALLING your car a donk, your WIFEY shaniquamika said that we couldnt step to your donks, and I simply stated that I dont build donks---I wasnt knocking your builds bro
> *



yeah your boo bonquisha said that shit :angry:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 21 2007, 11:50 AM~7045210
> *yeah your boo bonquisha said that shit :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: bonquisha LMAO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

the only type of rides that should be lifted in the air rollin !



















Now can you STEP UP INTO TAHT !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I think we need a computer IP check here betting dollars to chrome foil we are dealing with the same person here  :scrutinize:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2007, 12:02 PM~7045299
> *the  only  type  of  rides  that should  be  lifted in the air  rollin  !
> 
> 
> ...



A G R E E D------->








My 1:1 jeep----the bad thing is, ive had donks pull up beside me and be sitting almost as high, and im running 46 inch tires----GHAY









x2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats sweet Mitch where did you get those wheels????


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

on my jeep, or on the rc rock crawler??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

thats and RC as in nitro power'd?????? (thats the one im talking about)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Hey ! You know what keeps this topic going is US !LOL!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 21 2007, 01:22 PM~7045436
> *LOL!    Hey  !  You know  what  keeps  this  topic  going  is  US !LOL!
> *


Well someones gotta make use of this thread LOL


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 21 2007, 12:22 PM~7045433
> *thats and RC as in nitro power'd?????? (thats the one im talking about)
> *



its actually electric, I have build a few nitro---but this one is running TLT axles----and the customer sent then to be used on the project, thats what I do they send me axles they want to use, i build the chassis to fit the axles and tires-----i believe they are made by proline though, same for the wheels-----if you look at the ones i posted in randumb shit, or my photobucket, you can see the rockrings that i use, mroe realistic!




MINIDREAMS-----your right lol, this woulda been dead a long time ago if it werent for us


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

NIIICE Killer job looks great!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 21 2007, 12:26 PM~7045457
> *NIIICE Killer job looks great!
> *


thanks bro!!!!!!


----------

